# Nicest smelling organic baby wash/shampoo?



## cupcake0406

Hello ladies! As the title states I would like a lovely smelling wash for my baby with no nasties! I want him to have the cute smell of a baby but without the harmful chemicals etc. :) I have tried Castile soap and am organic one from asda (can't remember its name without looking) and not a fan.

What do you use? :)


----------



## Rachel_C

I've been using Earth Friendly Baby soap, it's really nice and very mild, I'm sure you could use that on hair if you wanted. I've also been using Weleda soap and I'm trying the baby wash/shampoo, they're also really nice smelling.


----------



## misspriss

California Baby Calming stuff, it is lavender scented not baby scented but I find it relaxing.


----------



## wish4baby

Why did you not like Castile soap? 
I love dr bronners baby or plain Castile soap, diluted and with a few drops organic essential oil - vanilla, lavender or camomile. I also sometimes mix in coconut milk...


----------



## cupcake0406

I don't know I got the almond dr bronners, I just think its not the best smelling possibly? I also think its quite drying? Do you think mixed with coconut oil it may be better? Although it does have it in anyway? 

Thanks ladies I will look into them! X


----------



## lozzy21

Halo and horns from boots.


----------



## Bambi1985

Little Violets Baby Wash. Can get it unscented or in tangerine :)


----------



## wish4baby

Definitely mix the dr bronners with coconut milk, and as for scent, you could pick your favorite baby- smelling essential oil. I like camomile, vanilla or lavender. A little of that will go a long way! I wouldn't mix coconut oil with the soap because at room temp, its a solid so I don't think it'll mix well. I don't find dr bronners any more drying, maybe a little less. (You are diluting it, right?) You could just use a natural lotion after - raw Shea butter (melted) and mixed with a oil, like avocado, jojoba or even EVOO (if it doesn't have a strong scent). Good luck finding something!


----------



## octosquishy

I recently found out about this site called ewg.com/skindeep -- they test all sorts of health and beauty products, along with baby shampoo's and body washes. A lot of them are SO TOXIC! It's horrific!! Even the so-called "Organic" ones, it's horrific!!! The best one that I have found (and the least expensive) is called Earth Baby Angel Mama , it's what all of the US hospitals use in the NICU on premature and high-risk children, so it's really really gentle. I like the Orange scent (It's not GREAT, but it's not horrible, either. I smelled a LOT worse, lol!) , and I just use plain USDA certified organic (So it's not GMO) Coconut Oil as lotion, it works wonders :)


----------

